# Blindfold : March 4, 2007



## pjk (Mar 4, 2007)

2x2:
F2 D2 B' U2 L' D' B' U B' U2 L' U' F2 R2 U' F D2 R' D2 B L' F2 D F' D'
R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U R' U L' B D' R' B L' F' R' U' F' D' B D R' D L'

3x3:
B F U2 D2 F U2 R' F' U2 R' D2 F' B2 L D' U' F L R F R L' D2 F B2
U2 B L U B U L D2 F B2 U D' F' B U L B D2 U2 R' U2 D2 B' R2 U'

4x4:
B2 U L b2 R2 f b u L2 D' b2 u2 L' b2 f' R F' L2 R U2 b L' U f F r2 R' F' L' B U2 D2 F2 u B2 b D R2 D' U'

L' U D L f' R2 D2 f2 F2 U' L' b B' d2 D l' b U' l' f u2 b r U' F2 R2 u' B' D' L b r F2 B' r' B' d L2 D2 b2

5x5:
r' B f' L' F' r R' D U2 L2 b2 L' d2 B b R' l b2 U2 f U' L' B' F2 U' r' d b B' r F u' R2 r2 b f' d' U2 F D r B' f2 L D' R' U' u2 f' L2 d r2 u B u b2 F' R d2 U2

d' f2 F' l L f2 D b L2 l' U L' B F2 R' f U2 u' B' U' R2 L2 U L2 R d b2 L R2 D' f D' B2 f2 D' F' R' F D' F' u2 R2 b2 L r' u f d b d R' D2 l b u' L' F2 L' R2 D2


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2 a) 55.43
2x2 B) 1:00.43

3x3 a) DNF
3x3 B) 4:43.31


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3:
solve 1: 1:32.50
solve 2: DNF (time was 1:10.95 but I had 2 misoriented edges)


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 8, 2007)

4x4x4 Bld
Scramble 1: DNF
Scramble 2: DNF off by a 3-cycle (19:43) meh ...

Figured out why I DNFd scramble 2:

5x5x5 Bld: 
Scramble 1: DNF; 
Scramble 2: DNF;

3x3x3 Bld: 
Scramble 1: DNF; Disoriented corners (2:19) 
Scramble 2: POP


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

2x2x2:
Scramble 1: 20.89
Scramble 2: 22.26
3x3x3:
Scramble 1: 1:19.00
Scramble 2: 1:15.06
4x4x4:
Scramble 1: 8:51.29
Scramble 2: 9:01.36
5x5x5:
Scramble 1: 25:36
Scramble 2: 22:19


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 10, 2007)




----------

